

Coronavirus, a fiasco in the making? [video] - yodsanklai
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d6MZy-2fcBw
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=d6MZy-2fcBw<p>Perspectives on the Pandemic: Dealing with Coronavirus, a fiasco in the making? As the coronavirus pandemic takes hold, we are making decisions without reliable data.
======
Tomte
Please submit the link in the URL field, not as a text submission.

